# Factory Air Shocks



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A few of us were talking about air shocks here last week. I just saw a pair on e-bay...."NOS air shocks"..in original blue box. they were light blue. I forgot the e-bay #........under 1967 GTO........low bid so far Eric


----------

